# Elgin



## fatgene (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello,
I'm new to the Cabe and was recently given an Elgin cruiser as a gift. I'm trying to get an idea of the year and estimated value but I can't find a serial number anywhere on the frame. Unless they put them in the headset or crank case. Since I'm new to this world, I would really appreciate anyone's help. I've put a few pix in my album.
Thanks in advance
Fatgene


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool Bike! Definately has been repainted custom but still looks nice. I would guess 1937-1942 but someone will probably be able to narrow it down better later. Not sure on value, It looks like you have it for sale for $300 on craigslist? I'm sure it is worth that at least to someone on here.


----------



## slick (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd say your craigslist price is very fair. The serial number should be under the crank housing I believe.


----------



## robertc (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the cabe. With out a doubt pre-war. Looks to be a professional restore.


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 6, 2011)

All Elgins are prewar sice Sears switched to the J.C. Higgins name after the war. The year isn't as big of a deal as condition. It appears your bike has a nice custom paint job. If you could take a few more detail pictures of the rims, hubs and seat it would help potential buyers. Try to take the pictures with a plain background like a white garage door and not in the sun as you get too many reflections.


----------



## balboa732 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd say it's a 1941


----------



## fatgene (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks you guys! Really appreciate the advice.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 25, 2011)

I saw that on Craigslist a while ago and a friend called but was the second called and missed it.  I would of payed at least $500 or 600.  Is it still for sale?


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 25, 2011)

The bike was built for Sears by Murray. The curved seat tube marks the bike as a 1941 model although it is possible it was physically produced between late 1940 and early 1942. If it was a 1942 model it would not be equipped with a tank. Also, technically the Elgin name was used by Sears for a short time after the end of the war, in late 1945 and early 1946, before the branding was changed to J.C. Higgins. This is not a post-war Elgin though because they used a completely different frame design,


----------

